# Amplificador inalámbrico para guitarra



## ruffaku (Ago 15, 2005)

hola amigos quiero hacer un amplificador inalámbrico para un bajo, y no se como empezar. ¿alguien me puede echar una mano?¿es muy complicado?
un saludo, gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 15, 2005)

Podrías utilizar un mini trasmisor de FM como el que se propone en este enlace:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm2/index.htm

El cambio seria en quitar el micrófono electret y su circuito de polarización formado por la resistencia de 10K, la señal de los captadores la entregas al circuito por el capacitor de 2.2uf.

Solo resta utilizar un receptor de FM sintonizarlo a la frecuencia del transmisor y luego alimentar el amplificador del bajo con la señal del receptor.


----------



## berjose (Ago 4, 2007)

buenas.... podria alguien ayudarme con la iguinete duda?
necesito construir un transmisor inalambrico para gutarra electrica.... ?
solo consegui en esta pagina este link:  utilizar un mini trasmisor de FM como el que se propone en este enlace: 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm2/index.htm 

pero no se especifia muy bien el arreglo que hay que hacerle... porq esto es solo un microfono inalambrico... agradesco su respuestas! gracias!


----------



## Dano (Ago 5, 2007)

Muevo el tema al foro correcto.

Saludos


----------



## Leo007 (Abr 4, 2008)

Los circuitos presentados en las respuestas anteriores se ven interesantes, pero la mayoria de ellos transmiten entre las frecuencias de 88Mhz y 108Mhz.


El problema es que donde yo vivo entre esas frecuencias no hay un espacio libre para transmitir, y el receptor toma otras señales que no son las que yo deseo amplificar.

Quisiera saber si alguien sabe que tendria que modificar en el circuito, para modificar la frecuencia de emision y que ajuste tendria que hacer en el receptor para adaptarlo a esa frecuencia.

Desde ya muchisimas gracias a todas esas personas que ayudan dia a dia a los que de alguna manera ignoramos algun tema.


----------

